# PS Cs5 Dock Icon Weird after Re-install



## DianeK (Sep 9, 2013)

My computer came home today after a hard drive replacement.
I reinstalled Photoshop CS5 from the installation disk and it seems to be working fine _but_ the icon on the dock looks like this. I am hoping someone here with Apple and Photoshop experience might be able to tell me why the dock icon is messed up after reinstall of Photoshop CS5. I'm not really relishing having to deal with Adobe support as you can well imagine!
Diane​







 Attached Thumbnails







 Attached Images


----------



## DianeK (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I fixed it.  Just dragged the weird one off the dock into a puff of smoke and dragged the proper looking icon from Finder to the dock.
Diane


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2013)

Well done Diane, you beat me to it!


----------

